# Is an Athlon T-Bird considered a 686?

## RCW

I should know this, but...

Thanks.

RCW

----------

## craftyc

Yes. AFAIK anything above k6 II, Ibeleive (correct me if I'm wrong) is i686.

----------

## kerframil

Only K7 and above uses i686 compatible architecture (i.e. Athlon). My K6-III is most definitely still an i586. Interestingly, the venerable Cyrix 6x86/MII/MIII range was ahead of its time as it used an i686 instruction set at a time when the only other processor around that did so was the Pentium Pro (even if its floating point unit did suck - the Cyrix, not the Pentium)!

----------

